# Tate Apiaries Great bees+ Service



## Bees/NC (May 23, 2009)

Purchased a 5-Frame nuc. 80.00 plus exchange. Best bees I have in the Yard. Clean,healthy bees, Queen's great. Super nice, excellent service.... refreshing change 336-788-4554 (really cares about his bees)


----------

